# Looksmax.me, we need an army



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Boyos, let's organise an assuakt on these subreddits today at 15:00 UTC

R/truerateme
That female looksmax one
R/femcels
R/amiugly?
R/teenamiugly
And any other bluepilled subreddit. Make a new account with any name but put . Me on the end so we knwo who we all are

I rwided am I hot and told this psl 4 girl an honest rating and I'm getting hated on JFL


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 28, 2020)

Too much effort but good idea


----------



## hopemaxxer (May 28, 2020)

you forgot the uglyfemalescoping subbreddit for "looksmaxxing"


----------



## lookismfugee (May 28, 2020)

why do u give shit bro


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

We should raid a tiktok thot and destroy her self esteem


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 28, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

nah too much effort sorry
Would be fun to do on some teen rating subs. Just blast them full with actual knowledge about facial aesthetics.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

hopemaxxer said:


> you forgot the uglyfemalescoping subbreddit for "looksmaxxing"


Sure we'll raid there 2 minutes boyos


Danish_Retard said:


> nah too much effort sorry
> Would be fun to do on some teen rating subs. Just blast them full with actual knowledge about facial aesthetics.


I'm doing it in like 1 minute


sithlord69 said:


> I'm in


Niceee, ok where we reading first? My new account is eppleysme


Zygos4Life said:


> We should raid a tiktok thot and destroy her self esteem


We will do this! When you want to do this?


lookismfugee said:


> why do u give shit bro


It'll be funny


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 28, 2020)

MOBILIZE INDIA


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> We will do this! When you want to do this?


I wanna do it today hopefully bro
I need to find the perfect tiktok thot
It needs to be such that she doesn't have too many comments, but also not too little comments on her tiktok videos


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> I wanna do it today hopefully bro
> I need to find the perfect tiktok thot
> It needs to be such that she doesn't have too many comments, but also not too little comments on her tiktok videos


Got it, I need to make an account ill scout


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (May 28, 2020)

Ahhh I got excited for a bit, thought you were planning on becoming a martyr


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Got it, I need to make an account ill scout


When are we doing it? My troll reddit is barryleopard


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> When are we doing it? My troll reddit is barryleopard


Nice I'm starting now. There's a girl on r/amiugly she's blonde. She's about psl 4 go rate her there jfl


Lev Peshkov said:


> Nice I'm starting now. There's a girl on r/amiugly she's blonde. She's about psl 4 go rate her there jfl




Here boyo


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Nice I'm starting now. There's a girl on r/amiugly she's blonde. She's about psl 4 go rate her there jfl
> 
> 
> 
> Here boyo



Gna make Reddit account


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Gna make Reddit account


Nice boyo


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Nice boyo


I commented on it lol


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> I commented on it lol


Ima LOOK JFL


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Nice I'm starting now. There's a girl on r/amiugly she's blonde. She's about psl 4 go rate her there jfl








lmao is this you OP?


----------



## JustTrynnaAscend (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Boyos, let's organise an assuakt on these subreddits today at 15:00 UTC
> 
> R/truerateme
> That female looksmax one
> ...


Not a good idea will just cause more attention to this site for lurkers.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> I commented on it lol


JFL love it


DyersEve said:


> View attachment 431228
> 
> lmao is this you OP?


Ye JFL


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

brutal lmfao, i wonder which comments are from you guys


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

JustTrynnaAscend said:


> Not a good idea will just cause more attention to this site for lurkers.


They have to sign in now
Who's out next victim boyos


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Nice I'm starting now. There's a girl on r/amiugly she's blonde. She's about psl 4 go rate her there jfl
> 
> 
> 
> Here boyo



Ok kinda feel bad about it now tbh


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Ok kinda feel bad about it now tbh


I rated her honestly tho and remeber she'd call you ugly without thinking about it tbh


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Ok kinda feel bad about it now tbb


This same foid that you feel bad about most likely makes fun of ugly guys, gets dms from simps and tons of validation


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

Yes im down @Lev Peshkov 
tag me when the assault begins


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

I'm participating as u/chadthundercock_me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Yes im down @Lev Peshkov
> tag me when the assault begins


@higgabigga NOW BROTHER!.! post who your assaulting and we'll reinforce. Remeber down vote the normie comment


Danish_Retard said:


> I'm participating as u/chadthundercock_me


Good shit! Link who you are assuaktung an ill join you


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

only 1 comment per 10 mins or what


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Boyos

@higgabigga
@Zygos4Life 
@Danish_Retard 

Anything?


austrianvirgin said:


> only 1 comment per 10 mins or what


I got that JFL


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Boyos
> 
> @higgabigga
> @Zygos4Life
> ...


Tryna find some boyo


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> only 1 comment per 10 mins or what


my @: eriksenmogsme


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Tryna find some boyo


Cool find thots and also delusionals


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

r/teenrateme
is where im heading


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> my @: eriksenmogsme


OK boyo


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

r/TeenAmIUgly


r/TeenAmIUgly: AmIUgly for Teens




www.reddit.com


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> r/teenrateme
> is where im heading


Link me either thots or delusionals and I'll be there as your wingman boyo


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> @higgabigga NOW BROTHER!.! post who your assaulting and we'll reinforce. Remeber down vote the normie comment
> 
> Good shit! Link who you are assuaktung an ill join you


not my type sorry. I hope you focus on education and career since I do not expect you to have a promiscuous youth. Don't worry looks don't matter all that much.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

@higgabigga @Lev Peshkov @Zygos4Life @Danish_Retard


----------



## Chad1212 (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> We should raid a tiktok thot and destroy her self esteem


This is way better


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> not my type sorry. I hope you focus on education and career since I do not expect you to have a promiscuous youth. Don't worry looks don't matter all that much.


Mirin


Chad1212 said:


> This is way better


Were doing that later boyo, can u find someone?
Ok boyo let's do this


higgabigga said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


>







xD


----------



## needsolution (May 28, 2020)

Im rotting, too much effort.


----------



## Chad1212 (May 28, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> @higgabigga @Lev Peshkov @Zygos4Life @Danish_Retard



Please make a thread about this
Please


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

@higgabigga @Lev Peshkov @Zygos4Life


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## needsolution (May 28, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Im rotting, too much effort.


+ i promised myself i will never create acc on leddit


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Boyos, let's organise an assuakt on these subreddits today at 15:00 UTC
> 
> R/truerateme
> That female looksmax one
> ...


No I'm not a Faggot


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Mirin
> 
> Were doing that later boyo, can u find someone?
> Ok boyo let's do this


Done boyo


needsolution said:


> + i promised myself i will never create acc on leddit


Mirin


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 28, 2020)

God tier thread


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 28, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

How can bluepillers cope like this?


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> View attachment 431258
> 
> View attachment 431259
> 
> How can bluepillers cope like this?


They are so delusional he literally looks like a rat


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> View attachment 431258
> 
> View attachment 431259
> 
> How can bluepillers cope like this?


I'm as recessed as this guy jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Over


Danish_Retard said:


> View attachment 431258
> 
> View attachment 431259
> 
> How can bluepillers cope like this?


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

All the foid ones have a lot of comments without surprise 😂


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

@austrianvirgin @Zygos4Life @sithlord69 @Danish_Retard


Do your thing


Zygos4Life said:


> All the foid ones have a lot of comments without surprise 😂


S I m p s JFL


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 28, 2020)

Only willing to attack a female if she is a whore or something bad like that.


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (May 28, 2020)

Cmon now Don’t do it to guys just do it to the girls


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> Only willing to attack a female if she is a whore or something bad like that.


Were only assuaktung thots and attention seekers and ugly delusionals


----------



## randomvanish (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Boyos, let's organise an assuakt on these subreddits today at 15:00 UTC
> 
> R/truerateme
> That female looksmax one
> ...


*YES SIR, THIS IS THE INCEL TERRORIST*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Cmon now Don’t do it to guys just do it to the girls


Were doing it to the delusionals


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Were only assuaktung thots and attention seekers and ugly delusionals


Fair play.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> *YES SIR, THIS IS THE INCEL TERRORIST*



PRIVATE YOUR OBJECTIVE IS TO INFILTRATE THOTS AND DELUSIONALS AND DEFLATE THEIR EGOS WITH THE BLACKPILL 

HIGH RISK MISSION PRIVATE! WELL SEND REINOFRCMENTS ASAP


BrettyBoy said:


> Fair play.


Ty


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (May 28, 2020)

Let’s raid a chick who’s obviously fishing for compliments


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> PRIVATE YOUR OBJECTIVE IS TO INFILTRATE THOTS AND DELUSIONALS AND DEFLATE THEIR EGOS WITH THE BLACKPILL
> 
> HIGH RISK MISSION PRIVATE! WELL SEND REINOFRCMENTS ASAP
> 
> Ty


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

I'm tryna start an argument with this dumb bitch giving out false ratings


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

cancer that i cant do more than 1 comment/reply evry 10 mins


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

sithlord69 said:


> Ok kinda feel bad about it now tbh


should have bulled this cunt


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 28, 2020)

Who was this?

hahahahah


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> View attachment 431270
> 
> I'm tryna start an argument with this dumb bitch giving out false ratings


your comments might be removed for swearing, just be honest with his facial features but dont swear or name call, theyll think youre trolling and will ignore it


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Daw said:


> Who was this?
> 
> hahahahah


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> View attachment 431270
> 
> I'm tryna start an argument with this dumb bitch giving out false ratings


I've got your back


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (May 28, 2020)

Raid this frauding Whore


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Raid this frauding Whore



Got her


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


>



Now he deleted it, fucking faggot couldn't stand the power of PSL


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

I want a girlfriend that looks like this just less ugly.


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (May 28, 2020)

DyersEve said:


> Now he deleted it, fucking faggot couldn't stand the power of PSL


Hahah we are all going to hell😂😂🤣🤣


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Hahah were all going to hell


Yeah but its worth it


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Kill this squintmaxxed faggot


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> I want a girlfriend that looks like this just less ugly.



She doesn't look like a thot


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> She doesn't look like a thot


this might sound bluepilled but i wouldnt bully her, shes only 14 tbh doesnt deserve it


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> I want a girlfriend that looks like this just less ugly.



compensating with clothes jfl


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> She doesn't look like a thot


If she breathes shes a thot.


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Hahah we are all going to hell😂😂🤣🤣





DyersEve said:


> Yeah but its worth it


I mean it’s gods fault for making us ugly


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> compensating with clothes jfl
> View attachment 431286


Clothes halo'd her hard


----------



## Deleted member 5583 (May 28, 2020)

Just write a bluepilled paragraph bro


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> this might sound bluepilled but i wouldnt bully her, shes only 14 tbh doesnt deserve it


Agreed


fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> I mean it’s gods fault for making us ugly


Agreed
Destroy this thot


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Agreed
> 
> Agreed
> Destroy this thot



this is just boring with the 10 min time limit le leddit can get cancer


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Agreed
> 
> Agreed
> Destroy this thot




Tyou can tell she thinks she's gl


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Agreed
> 
> Agreed
> Destroy this thot



She's 13 so I'd feel a little bad ngl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> this is just boring with the 10 min time limit le leddit can get cancer


Give this guy karma asap


Zygos4Life said:


> She's 13 so I'd feel a little bad ngl


Nah she's a thot look at her post hisotryv


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

oh boy


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Give this guy karma asap
> 
> Nah she's a thot look at her post hisotryv


True
She's already uploaded 3 rating threads in less than 16 hours😂


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> compensating with clothes jfl
> View attachment 431286


I want an innocent girl with brown hair.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

CAGED hard


Zygos4Life said:


> True
> She's already uploaded 3 rating threads in less than 16 hours😂


Ik haha


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

Yo bros help me out here


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

bullied him into submission


----------



## Chadeep (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 431299
> 
> CAGED hard
> 
> Ik haha


Timothee Chamlet 404 not found.


----------



## Krezo (May 28, 2020)

Armies me


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

Coping by not speaking english jfl


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Agreed
> 
> Agreed
> Destroy this thot



She doesn't deserve it. She looks emo and has probably been bullied.


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> She doesn't deserve it. She looks emo and has probably been bullied.


No mercy


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

*KILL THIS PRETTYBOY GOD I HATE HIM RUIN HIS SELF-ESTEEM HE DESERVES DEATH TBH NGL FUCK*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> She doesn't deserve it. She looks emo and has probably been bullied.


Shit, too late


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> *KILL THIS PRETTYBOY GOD I HATE HIM RUIN HIS SELF-ESTEEM HE DESERVES DEATH TBH NGL FUCK*



honestly thought this is a lesbian


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

I had to make it hit home for her 😎😎


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> *KILL THIS PRETTYBOY GOD I HATE HIM RUIN HIS SELF-ESTEEM HE DESERVES DEATH TBH NGL FUCK*



I slaughtered him


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (May 28, 2020)

I pledge allegiance to .co not this shitty website


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

fgts dont fuel his ego


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> No mercy


Foids don't have any mercy for sub-8 men, so its fair


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

theREALbleachcel said:


> I pledge allegiance to .co not this shitty website


Good for u


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> *KILL THIS PRETTYBOY GOD I HATE HIM RUIN HIS SELF-ESTEEM HE DESERVES DEATH TBH NGL FUCK*



we curb stomped him


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

THE COPE


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

This foid mad af
Wrote a whole paragraph that I didn't even read 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> we curb stomped him


Free lefort 5 fracture for him


----------



## Deleted member 6842 (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> *KILL THIS PRETTYBOY GOD I HATE HIM RUIN HIS SELF-ESTEEM HE DESERVES DEATH TBH NGL FUCK*



Fuck whoever wrote this 
Ruined everything


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Fuck whoever wrote this
> Ruined everything


The mogs one?


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Fuck whoever wrote this
> Ruined everything


These faggots should delete their comments. Who are they?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> These faggots should delete their comments. Who are they?


Idk prolly some people that are watching this thread


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

@higgabigga *WE ARE HERE TO DESTROY THEIR EGOS AND NOT TO PUSH THEM RETARD*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

THOT!!!


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Fuck whoever wrote this
> Ruined everything


whoever did that didnt need to comment anthing on the post if they really wanted to worship him.

could have done it privately jfl.

and you guys are using too much incel lingo as well, making it obvious. like "mogs".

low iq


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> nah too much effort sorry
> Would be fun to do on some teen rating subs. Just blast them full with actual knowledge about facial aesthetics.


I've been trying to do that on r/incelselfies it feels good to give some genuine advice


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

BouncyFunction said:


> I've been trying to do that on r/incelselfies it feels good to give some genuine advice


It is fun


----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> THOT!!!



I can't post on truerateme but I wrote this: 

You look like a man to say it bluntly. The shape of your eye brows is way too masculine and your eye area in general makes you look like a transvestite. Also your nose isn't upturned enough, only increasing the witch like appearance.


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

if you guys are gonna do it , stop being retards.

stop namecalling, stop swearing, stop insulting. the posters are just gonna know youre angry incels and wont take it srsly enough.

just give them a rundown of their flaws and a brutally honest rating. that should be enough to get rent free in their head.

use your brains, when they see your whole post history consists of you abusing everybody theyre gonna be like "oh this guy is doing it to everyone so i shouldnt take him srs"

use your brains guys, jheeze..


----------



## Htobrother (May 28, 2020)

fourteenhundredsix7 said:


> Raid this frauding Whore



Very fuckable


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> if you guys are gonna do it , stop being retards.
> 
> stop namecalling, stop swearing, stop insulting. the posters are just gonna know youre angry incels and wont take it srsly enough.
> 
> ...


i have some expertise to it


----------



## DharkDC (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

*jfl*


----------



## Chadeep (May 28, 2020)

DharkDC said:


>



Tell her that it's over arrange marriage to some pajeet is only option.


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Tell her that it's over arrange marriage to some pajeet is only option.


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> if you guys are gonna do it , stop being retards.
> 
> stop namecalling, stop swearing, stop insulting. the posters are just gonna know youre angry incels and wont take it srsly enough.
> 
> ...


I'll take your advice bro
Im just gonna go ham on this one bitch who decided to argue with me


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Guys make your profile private


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Guys make your profile private


why and how?


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> I'll take your advice bro
> Im just gonna go ham on this one bitch who decided to argue with me
> View attachment 431345


i thought you did a good job, just shouldnt have called her a whore and it would have added* much more credibility* to what you said because it sounds knowledgeable anyway.

w/ the whore statement which is clearly what she picked up on, she'll think you're an angry incel but yeah i guess go for it now considering youve already started it jfl


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

DharkDC said:


>



Only 15?? Damn, all the 15 yrs old JBs that i see in my school are at least cute-tier, but this...


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> why and how?


So they can't see post history and I forgot how


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Does this guy kinda look like me?


----------



## DharkDC (May 28, 2020)

oml, you guys are fucking autistic, stop insulting and rate them, or else they'll write it off as a troll.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Does this guy kinda look like me?
> View attachment 431354



You've head tilted but I think you mog


DharkDC said:


> oml, you guys are fucking autistic, stop insulting and rate them, or else they'll write it off as a troll.


Ik I am rating honestly JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Does this guy kinda look like me?
> View attachment 431354



ye but u have a stronger browridge jaw and bigger lips


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> oml, you guys are fucking autistic, stop insulting and rate them, or else they'll write it off as a troll.


yeah exactly and theyre using too much incel lingo as well. one look through their post history and nobody will take them seriously


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> yeah exactly and theyre using too much incel lingo as well. one look through their post history and nobody will take them seriously


Are you doing this? I need to have more places to go


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Are you doing this? I need to have more places to go


i dont have an account on reddit bro


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> THOT!!!



This one really deserves to be roasted
Looks like the type of bitch who only go after chads and mocks incels despite being ugly herself


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> This one really deserves to be roasted
> Looks like the type of bitch who only go after chads and mocks incels despite being ugly herself


Gtih


aestheticallypleasin said:


> i dont have an account on reddit bro


Oh OK


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Had to make a new account because of how much shit I was chatting on my other account
@aestheticallypleasin thx for the advice bro I'm gonna follow it now


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> View attachment 431369
> 
> Had to make a new account because of how much shit I was chatting on my other account
> @aestheticallypleasin thx for the advice bro I'm gonna follow it now


I'll do that well act like bluepilled soyboys to incels and rape the thots and attractive attention seekers


----------



## DharkDC (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> I'll do that well act like bluepilled soyboys to incels and rape the thots and attractive attention seekers


Bro up ite my account SoySauceMe


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Fuck I'm low IQ as hell
I accidently commented on my old account


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Fuck I'm low IQ as hell
> I accidently commented on my old account


Lol that's a good thing


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Lol that's a good thing


I'm gonna try look for some tiktok thots aswell bro


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

*these type of comments are the best. rent free guaranteed. look like high iq comment and you dont sound salty or angry and doesnt look like youre trolling



*


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> *these type of comments are the best. rent free guaranteed. look like high iq comment and you dont sound salty or angry and doesnt look like youre trolling
> View attachment 431372
> *


That's me JFL


Zygos4Life said:


> I'm gonna try look for some tiktok thots aswell bro


Nice. Just full on laughter for them?


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> That's me JFL
> 
> Nice. Just full on laughter for them?


Yeah come
The worst that can happen on tiktok is the thot blocking us or disabling her comments.
Which isn't too bad since we could find another one easily


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Yeah come
> The worst that can happen on tiktok is the thot blocking us or disabling her comments.
> Which isn't too bad since we could find another one easily


Fair enough ahhaa





Lol imagine bei g thjs much of a pussy you report us to the reddit admins JFL


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Fair enough ahhaa
> View attachment 431384
> 
> 
> Lol imagine bei g thjs much of a pussy you report us to the reddit admins JFL


Holy fuck that guy is sad as hell
What a snowflake😂


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Holy fuck that guy is sad as hell
> What a snowflake😂


Lol this is why I hate reddit tbh! Found any tik toks?


----------



## Chadeep (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Holy fuck that guy is sad as hell
> What a snowflake😂


He rn


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> He rn


Ik, keyboard Liberal


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Fair enough ahhaa
> View attachment 431384
> 
> 
> Lol imagine bei g thjs much of a pussy you report us to the reddit admins JFL


*knew this would happen i called it right at the start lmfao*


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Lol this is why I hate reddit tbh! Found any tik toks?


I've found tiktok thots but ones that have hundreds of comments
I need to find smaller ones


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> I've found tiktok thots but ones that have hundreds of comments
> I need to find smaller ones


Nice when you do shoudk I make an account with my real name (Lev) or some made up shit. Which is essitlest for you to find me with?


----------



## Julian (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Nice when you do shoudk I make an account with my real name (Lev) or some made up shit. Which is essitlest for you to find me with?


Don't use your real name, use a PSL like name that's easy to identify


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Guys can we blackpill this ricecel?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Don't use your real name, use a PSL like name that's easy to identify


Lol slavicmogger


Danish_Retard said:


> Guys can we blackpill this ricecel?



Let's do it


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Found the perfect video😂
Only has 10 comments




I feel bad for the guy he got friendzoned by the foid😭😭😢
I wanna roast her


----------



## Gargantuan (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> View attachment 431327
> 
> This foid mad af
> Wrote a whole paragraph that I didn't even read 😂😂😂😂


Should've told to keep writing essays 😂😂😂


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Lol slavicmogger
> 
> Let's do it


I kinda black and bluepilled him JFL


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Should've told to keep writing essays 😂😂😂


I got banned on that subreddit for trolling so I had to make a new account 😂


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Found the perfect video😂
> Only has 10 comments
> View attachment 431398
> 
> ...



Let's do this!!


Zygos4Life said:


> I got banned on that subreddit for trolling so I had to make a new account 😂


Same lol


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Let's do this!!
> 
> Same lol


I started off innocent In the girls comments by said to her friendzoning him: "why not? He seems like a cool guy"
Slowly I'm going to absolutely demolish her


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> I started off innocent In the girls comments by said to her friendzoning him: "why not? He seems like a cool guy"
> Slowly I'm going to absolutely demolish her


I'll be there!


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 431384
> 
> 
> Lol imagine bei g thjs much of a pussy you report us to the reddit admins JFL


"Mods! This guy is not respecting women!"


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

I absolutely mogged that bitch lol


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 28, 2020)

Damn niggas im im who are your guys next victim i just wage slaved for 12 hours so i need some dopamine


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Mirin my tiktok avi?


----------



## hopemaxxer (May 28, 2020)




----------



## stuckneworleans (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 431417
> 
> I absolutely mogged that bitch lol



This bluepill + blackpill strategy is great.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Damn niggas im im who are your guys next victim i just wage slaved for 12 hours so i need some dopamine


Tik tok thots boyo, good job on working!


stuckneworleans said:


> This bluepill + blackpill strategy is great.


Ikr haha


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> View attachment 431425
> 
> Mirin my tiktok avi?


Looks good bro


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

look at my responce to him jfl I even sent a morph I did of him


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Looks good bro


I searched for bald muscular guy on Google cuz that's basically slavs


----------



## DyersEve (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 431417
> 
> I absolutely mogged that bitch lol







Imagine having this little self respect, i wouldn't smash that thing even if my life depended on it


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> look at my responce to him jfl I even sent a morph I did of him



JFL @ the morph no offense


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 431434


Im afraid ur comment wont show up because u have no flair.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Any more thots on tik tok?


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Found this tiktok thot lying about what women find attractive
I respond:


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Im afraid ur comment wont show up because u have no flair.


Wdym?


----------



## Finalchad (May 28, 2020)

Thank you for your submission to /r/amiugly. Unfortunately, your post has been removed for the following reason(s):



> Rule 5: Don't send creepy messages.


Send creepy messages to submitters are not allowed. Unsolicited sexual overtures can be disturbing.

What i wrote:

U butiful, i luv u. Wana cum to india and mery me?


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Finalchad said:


> Thank you for your submission to /r/amiugly. Unfortunately, your post has been removed for the following reason(s):
> 
> 
> Send creepy messages to submitters are not allowed. Unsolicited sexual overtures can be disturbing.
> ...


What the fuck bro 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Wdym?


U need to suck some admins dick and claim ur "not a trolle or an inkwell" to post on truerateme 
its a faggot sub


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Finalchad said:


> Thank you for your submission to /r/amiugly. Unfortunately, your post has been removed for the following reason(s):
> 
> 
> Send creepy messages to submitters are not allowed. Unsolicited sexual overtures can be disturbing.
> ...


JFL OVER


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Anything else boyos?


----------



## Zygos4Life (May 28, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Anything else boyos?


Not yet bro I'm searching


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

Zygos4Life said:


> Not yet bro I'm searching


Coool shit!


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

lets destroy this hole


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (May 28, 2020)

hopemaxxer said:


> View attachment 431426



lmao if you click on the post, it says that there are 15 comments, but only shows 4??? im confused


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

one more foid brutally mogged


----------



## hopemaxxer (May 28, 2020)

*for anyone who want to comment on r/truerateme make sure you request a flair for your comment to appear *


----------



## HighIQcel (May 28, 2020)

JustTrynnaAscend said:


> Not a good idea will just cause more attention to this site for lurkers.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

hopemaxxer said:


> *for anyone who want to comment on r/truerateme make sure you request a flair for your comment to appear *



@higgabigga 
Do this


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

hopemaxxer said:


> *for anyone who want to comment on r/truerateme make sure you request a flair for your comment to appear *



they wont give us flair after this brutal mogging jfl


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

U need a password now and lorss liked the thread JFL
Any shit going down?


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Phillybeard1996 (May 28, 2020)

@Yoyome99


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

One more subhuman brutally mogged by my Black-Bluepill tactics


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 28, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> View attachment 431474
> 
> One more subhuman brutally mogged by my Black-Bluepill tactics



CAGED hard


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 28, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> @Yoyome99


What?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (May 28, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> What?


Lol you should do this


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 28, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Lol you should do this


No harm done to me, so I wouldn't care tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 28, 2020)

JFL THE FOID DELETED HER POST CUZ I MOGGED HER SO HARD


----------



## Spartacus1- (May 28, 2020)

Jfl this forum never keeps on giving


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (May 28, 2020)

Go for r/ Dc comics and r/ Marvel comics 
Lot's of soyboys there you can find


----------

